# Green Cleaning hints from a cleaning business lady!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi!
A couple years ago, I created my own job. I am taking new clients by reference only and my services are in big demand here. I want to share my popular cleaning tips.

A hand held steam cleaner...steam cleans all surfaces which sanitizes safely with no chemicals.
Baking soda with a few drops of essential oil for all scrubbing needs.
Microfiber cleans mirrors and glass with a few drops of water only.
Vinegar to treat areas to prevent mold. You can add essential oils to leave a nice scent later.
A simple toilet brush to clean toilet bowls with a good scrub and then pumice stones to eliminate stains with gloves on...they come sparkling clean. I steam clean the entire toilet and wipe with paper toweling careful not to cross contaminate.
Kitchen rags and sponges need changed out regularly but you can also toss in dishwasher. This includes dish brushes.
When a person scrubs a surface, the friction created alone kills bacteria and germs. When you add heat it eliminates these.
I used a Miele vacuum with triple filtration as dust is important to get removed as vacuum.
My dusting tools have washable pads...I use no sprays or chemicals and zero bleach!
If you make your home too sanitary, your immune system weakens from non exposure to some germs etc. People need to live in their homes and clean reasonably.

Remember people visit you and not your homes...be comfy and clean to your own choices.

I hope these tips are helpful? I get paid very well for my cleaning and my clients are so pleased with the results. I stress living in your own environment and being happy! Have plants and pets and enjoy life~


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What steam cleaner do you use?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

painterswife said:


> What steam cleaner do you use?


 My favorite so far is the Dirt Devil. After I dropped the poor thing many many times...it finally gave up only because I broke it. That was one tough guy. I then couldn't find that kind on amazon and got a different brand I do not like as much. So yes I would recommend the dirt devil for home use. Its compact and comes with nice attachments along with being TOUGH.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you have any advice for how to remove the smell of cat vomit? One of my cats threw up on the couch a few days ago, and I cannot get the smell to go away. I have looked for any chunks I may have missed, and can't find any.

I have tried baking soda, Lysol room deodorizer, and now Nature's Miracle and it seems that NOTHING is working. She also won't sit in the "contaminated" area, although maybe she doesn't like the smell of the cleaning products. I refuse to use Febreze. Any advice on what to do?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I


thesedays said:


> Do you have any advice for how to remove the smell of cat vomit? One of my cats threw up on the couch a few days ago, and I cannot get the smell to go away. I have looked for any chunks I may have missed, and can't find any.
> 
> I have tried baking soda, Lysol room deodorizer, and now Nature's Miracle and it seems that NOTHING is working. She also won't sit in the "contaminated" area, although maybe she doesn't like the smell of the cleaning products. I refuse to use Febreze. Any advice on what to do?


Hi, sorry to hear about the sick kitty....hope the baby is ok now? if you are sure you have gotten it all out, try a vinegar and hot water solution, half and half, spray and scrub it in. Often with any vomit it permeates a fabric and lifting it out requires suction, like a shampooer. I have a little one I use for this purpose and it works well. Vinegar is a neutralizer and this is another method to try first if you can't shampoo it out.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks. I'm not smelling anything now, so that Nature's Miracle must have worked. I've dealt with cat barf on the couch many times, but this is the first time the odor lasted this long, and she refused to sit there. I do have a Bissell SpotClean, which is great for carpet messes, including the ones I create, usually muddy footprints or spilled food.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Love it, Romy!

All superb hints & tips!

Have always loved a clean and organized home environment, and knowing how to clean properly and efficiently sure makes the process go more smoothly.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Yesterday, this same cat hadn't fully drip-dried before she sat in her favorite spot on the couch, and that couch seemingly reeks of cat urine! I did spray Nature's Miracle on it, and it's not as bad as it was yesterday, and I also sprinkled some baking soda on the area, although that seems to suck the odor out of the cloth and expel it all over the room.


----------



## Annie in S.E. Ohio (Jun 17, 2002)

Nature's Miracle works best if it's used before, or instead of, regular cleaning products. It's an enzymatic cleaner and any and all cleaning products will diminish or prevent the enzymes from doing their job of breaking down the stain. 
Keep reapplying the Nature's Miracle until the stain and odor are gone, it's normal to have to reapply for stubborn stains and odors.


----------

